
Show HN: How to self-publish an eBook: A free list of resources - Pete-Codes
https://www.petecodes.io/publish-ebook-imposter-syndrome/
======
Pete-Codes
ebooks are a great way to make a little side income. Or if you follow Pieter
Level's example, you can make over 200k from one book.

You don't need proof-readers, agents or publishers. It's democratic and free.

